# Sponsored Forums > Eyecare Practice Management >  Help with Wink

## Trina

I have been trying desperately to get my lenses entered into Wink and I cant get them to show up when I go to make a lab order. I have all of my frames, suppliers and insurance companies in there but cant figure out how to put the lenses in there properly! Can anyone help me out? If I dont use Wink, is there an inexpensive option I can use instead? Im in Canada and Im a startup mobile optical so I dont need anything too fancy.

----------


## ivanschafier

Hello Trina,

you can follow that link https://downloadwink.zendesk.com/hc/...al-and-Coating 
Also since you are in Canada we are integrated with most of the labs. If you have your accounts number etc we can load all catalogs for you to order electronically (pm me)

thank you

----------


## Trina

Thanks, Ivan!

----------

